# i5-2500 vs I5-3470 (which one to buy?)



## laimis911 (Jul 23, 2012)

OK so the question is . Is it worth buying popular i5-2500 over I5-3470 . In my country I5-3470 is cheaper but it's very hard to find a good review or gaming benchmark of I5-3470 . I only found a few and they show that they kind of same . But the I5-3470 is Ivy Bridge new architecture ,do i get any benefits from it . Help me guys ,after you answer my question please recommend a decent motherboard ,nothing fancy just simple and good ,i don't thinking about Sli or crossfire. I'm planing to buy this tomorrow so help me out .


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 23, 2012)

Between the two, especially if the 3470 is cheaper I'd get the Ivy Bridge. But you might want to consider the 2500K which is unlocked and can be overclocked pretty easily. In short Ivy brings PCI-e 3.0 (not that you need for one card config), better on board graphics (if you don't use discrete card), native sipport for USB 3.0 and up to around 10% better performance clock/clock.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 23, 2012)

3470 is marginally more powerful due to clockspeeds, but if you can find a 2500K it will be better. If you don't plan to overclock for whatever reason, then 3470.


----------



## white phantom (Jul 23, 2012)

even though its been replaced the 2500K is a beast of a chip still, and you can probably guarantee to get 4ghz and beyond easily with one, if your really lucky it may even push 5ghz, so basically yeah the 2500K if you can find one but like everyone has said previously get the 3470 if its cheaper, you prefer the newer architecture and you don't wish to overclock


----------



## laimis911 (Jul 23, 2012)

I decided to buy i5-3570 . is this motherboard will be compatible ? http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B75M-GL/?cat=Specifications  I heard that i need B75/H77/Q75/77 type motherboard otherwise I will have to update bios . for example if I buy H61 it supports this 3750 cpu but i will have update bios .


----------



## white phantom (Jul 23, 2012)

well i have a p67 chipset and with the bios update it supports ivy bridge? a bios isn't that hard to update if thats what you are worried about mate?


----------



## laimis911 (Jul 23, 2012)

white phantom said:


> well i have a p67 chipset and with the bios update it supports ivy bridge? a bios isn't that hard to update if thats what you are worried about mate?


but the guy who told me he said that if i want update H61 board i will need sandy bridge cpu to do that ,and only then i will be able to put in ivy bridge . that's the problem . I don't have sandy . now I'm using AMD phenom


----------



## white phantom (Jul 23, 2012)

laimis911 said:


> but the guy who told me he said that if i want update H61 board i will need sandy bridge cpu to do that ,and only then i will be able to put in ivy bridge . that's the problem . I don't have sandy . now I'm using AMD phenom



ahhh sorry mate i never realised that :-/ hmmm yeah wonder how you could do it minus the sandy? maybe someone knows on here? you probably are better witha newer chipset then i'll het bk to you if i find an answer for yae


----------



## laimis911 (Jul 23, 2012)

white phantom said:


> ahhh sorry mate i never realised that :-/ hmmm yeah wonder how you could do it minus the sandy? maybe someone knows on here? you probably are better witha newer chipset then i'll het bk to you if i find an answer for yae


Thanks for helping me ,but I ordered already B75 board and 3570 CPU couple of minutes ago ,bios update will be unnecessary


----------

